# Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz



## dani0692 (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von Euch zufällig den Acer Predator XB321HKbmiphz 81 cm (32 Zoll) Monitor ?

Link Amazon : https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017U8Z61W...nkCode=df0&ascsubtag=s147636773315609y1a52378


Weil ich hab gelesen, dass der Monitor 4k (Ultra-HD) kann und zusätzlich Gsync....

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht? Könnt ihr mir den Monitor empfehlen ?

Ist der trotz "nur" 4 MS auch sehr gut für schnelle Spiele wie Call of Duty, Battlefield, Far Cry etc. geeignet ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2016)

Der Monitor ist sicherlich geeignet, das kann man auch sagen, ohne den getestet zu haben. Aber ich würde 1000 mal eher auf 4k verzichten und die Games dann in insgesamt schönerer Grafik bei WQHD und vor allem: bei 144Hz spielen, als dass ich auf Teufel komm raus das völlig überbewertete 4k nutzen würde. Ganz nebenbei würde ein solcher Monitor mit 144Hz, Gsync und WQHD dann auch nur 600€ kosten. 

Gerade für Shooter sind mehr Hertz viel wichtiger als 4k. Du kannst dann bei zB 80-140 FPS spielen und siehst dann Bilder auch "früher", als wenn du in 4k spielst und nur 40 FPS und 40 Hz hast. 60Hz wären bei 4k ja das absolute Maximum. Das ist im Zweifel dann so, als wäre Dein Ping um 17ms schlechter. 


PS: 32 Zoll? ernsthaft? ^^  wie weit sitzt du denn weg?


----------



## dani0692 (13. Oktober 2016)

Mhh jo 32 Zoll ist schon heftig oder ? Sitzabstand sind ca. 50 cm also sagen wir knapper halber Meter. Meinste das ist dann zu groß ?

Ja pass auf ich hatte mir das mit dem Monitor so überlegt:

Du hast ja gesagt, dass manche Spiele selbst mit der schnellsten Grafikkarte derzeit (GTX 1080) in maximalen Einstellung in 4k ruckeln werden (ich denke mal Mafia III und Battlefield würden dazugehören). Es gibt aber ja auch bestimmt Spiele die man mit dieser Grafikkarte flüssig in maximalen Einstellungen in 4k spielen kann (z.B. Fifa oder Politik Simulator, möglicherweise dieses Elex-Spiel).

Naja und für die anderen Spiele (wie gesagt Mafia, Call of Duty, Battlefield), die nicht in maximalen Einstellungen flüssig in 4 k laufen mit der GTX 1080, könnte ich ja einfach bei diesem Monitor dann in Windows die Auflösung runterschrauben auf 1440 p (WQHD) und dann laufen diese Spiele dank Nvidia Gsync absolut ruckelfrei in maximalen Details ...


Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler ? Also ich verstehe diesen Monitor so, dass er für nicht so grafikaufwändige Spiele halt für 4 k geeignet ist und da ruckelfrei läuft und für grafikaufwändige Spiele der als WQHD Monitor mit Gsync in 1440 p ruckelfrei läuft oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2016)

Das ist zu groß bei dem Abstand - selbst 27 Zoll sind da einigen schon zu viel   mit 27 Zoll wärst du an sich super bedient. 

Und die Spiele müssen zwar nicht ruckeln WEGEN 4k, aber die Games sind halt sicher noch einige Jahre so ausgelegt, dass sie mit hohen/maximalen Details eine gute Karte bei FullHD/WQHD ausreizen, so dass es bei 4K auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger sein wird. Und dann muss man entweder wenig FPS oder aber eine geringere Detailstufe in Kauf nehmen. und BF auf WQHD mit Ultra sieht vermutlich besser aus als in 4k bei nur "mittel". 


Und wegen der Idee, anspruchsvolle Spiele dann nur in 1440 laufen zu lassen: klar geht das, aber du hast dann bei dem Monitor trotzdem nur 60Hz, kannst also alles, was der PC eigentlich mit 70, 80 oder 100 FPS schafft, gar nicht nutzen, da bleibt es bei 60 FPS. Und der Vorteil von 144Hzm auch wenn du nur WQHD hast, ist da meiner Meinung nach VIEL höher als der minimale Vorteil, so was wie Fifa in 4k spielen zu können. Das sieht auch in WQHD schon super aus, und es kann sein, dass du beim Spielen eh keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen 4k und WQHD siehst bei 27-29 Zoll.


----------



## dani0692 (15. Oktober 2016)

Mhh das klingt überzeugend...

Wenn ich bei den besten Spielen dann die Grafik so runterschrauben muss, dass 4k letztendlich nicht wirklich wie 4k aussieht, sondern ich dann lieber direkt in hohen Details in WQHD sielen sollte, was dann auch noch besser aussieht und weniger Geld kostet ?

Meinst du eine GTX 1070 würde erstmal  reichen oder direkt das Vollprogramm mit der GTX 1080 ? Wobei lohnt sich hier der massive Preisaufschlag ?

Ich hab dann auch noch eine allgemeine Frage zu 4k, die sich allerdings nicht auf PC bezieht sondern auf den Fernseher... Kann ich dir die Frage hier auch stellen oder liebe private Nachricht ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2016)

Stell ruhig hier die Fragen.

Eine GTX 1070 halte ich für mehr als gut genug. Die 1080 wäre nur angebracht, wenn man UNBEDINGT 4k nutzen will, aber ansonsten hat die 1070 das viel bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Eine 1080 "hält" zwar länger, aber dafür zahlst du ja auch wiederum einiges drauf. Da würde ich lieber dann vom gesparten Geld etwas früher, vlt in 2 Jahren erneut eine neue Karte kaufen, die dann sogar stärker als eine 1080 ist


----------



## dani0692 (16. Oktober 2016)

Welcher GTX 1070 würdse denn empfehlen ? Ich hab gelesen bei Chip.de stand, dass die Zotac GTX 1070 AmP Pere gut sein soll ?

Ok dann stell ich mal meine Frage zu dem 4k am Fernseher:

Ich habe ein Vergleichsmodell zum Fernseher Panasonic DXW 784,58 Zoll in Ultra-HD. Jetzt gibt es ja bei Sky auch endlich Ultra-HD. habe mir den entsprechenden sky + pro Receiver bestellt, welcher auch 4k kann.

Dann hab ich das HDMI-Kabel in den entsprechenden HDMI (welcher auch den HDMI 2.2 Kopiertschutz für 4k unterstützt) eingesteckt und den Receiver angemacht. Receiver funktioniert auch einwandfrei, aber ist 4 k nicht eigentlich in 60 hz ?

Wenn ich nämlich den Receiver anmache, dann z.B. Sky Sport Ultra HD anmache und auf meinem TV auf Info gehe steht da "3840x2160" und 25 z, 16:9
Weißt du wie ich die Hertz-Zahl erhöhen kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2016)

Beim Fernsehen kann es gut sein, dass es nur 25Hz sind. Das reicht auch aus, bzw. viele Sendungen haben eh nur 25 Bilder pro Sekunde, oder auch DVDs/BluRay, da sind 25 Bilder völlig normal. Aber da es "echte" gefilmte Bilder sind und es total gleichmäßige 25 Bilder pro Sekunde sind, ruckelt nix.

Wegen der 1070: hängt alles auch vom Preis ab. Es gibt viele gute Modelle, und sofern es kein Problem mit der Länge der Karte gibt, kannst du viele nehmen. Aktuell ist von Preis-Leistung her zB diese Zotac gut Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder diese Palit 8192MB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock Aktiv PCIe  oder ne Gigabyte 8192MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce  oder MSI 8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC Edition


----------



## dani0692 (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja das mit der Zotac AMP! Extreme hab ich gelesen, kostet bei Mindfactory 483,00 €.... Ich glaub so soll die auch relativ ruhig sein oder ?

Theoretisch würde ich vom Preis her nochmehr ausgeben können, aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.... 4k Gaming nehme ich erstmal Abstand von und werde mir einen WQHD Monitor (wahrscheinlich den vorgeschlagenen Dell 2716 DG) kaufen...

Jetzt die Frage dazu :

Aktuelle Spiele in WQHD wie z.B. Battlefield 1, Call of Duty, Far Cry, Mafia, also kurzum Spiele, die richtig Grafik "fressen" kann ich die mit der GTX 1070 in WQHD in maximalen Details ruckelfrei spielen (wenn dann kaufe ich mir einen Gsync Monitor !) ?

Meinst du dass ich diese Spiele in 1-2 Jahren auch noch in max. Details ruckelfrei spielen kann ? ich weiß eine Prognose in die Zukunft ist immer Mutmaßung, aber so von deiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung her, was meisnte ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2016)

Also, die modernen Grafikkarten sind eigentlich alle ziemlich leise selbst bei Last, sobald die 2-3 Lüfter haben und nicht nur einen einzigen. 

Und die aktuellen Games sollten auf maximalen Details auch in WQHD laufen - natürlich kann es immer Einzelfälle geben, in denen der "Ultra"-Modus von den Entwicklern sehr "protzig" gestaltet wurde, so dass es nicht mal mit ner 1080 klappt, mehr als 40 FPS zu haben - aber in dem Fall sieht dann der Modus "hoch" kaum schlechter aus als "Ultra", läuft aber dann einwandfrei. Und manche Games sind einfach nur mies programmiert, da kann es sein, dass du bei maximalen Details selbst auf FullHD Ruckeln hast.

Ne 1070 wird bestimmt 2 Jahre halten, bis du vielleicht dann mal Games hast, die in WQHD nur noch bei mittleren Details sehr gut laufen


----------

